# Radon Swoop 190 7.0 Umwerfer



## adri1994 (23. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Radon Swoop 190 7.0 (2014) zugelegt.
Nach mehreren Fahrten habe ich mir überölegt, mir einen anderen Kurbelsatz mit 2 Kettenblättern, sowie einen Umwerfer zu holen.

Ich weiß, es gibt keine Befestigungen für das Schaltseil, aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.

Meine Frage daher:
Ist es möglich, eine andere Kurbel, sowie einen Umwerfer ohne Probleme zu verbauen?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Gruß
Adrian


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Hallo Adrian,

soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich einen Umwerfer am Rahmen zu befestigen. Die Frage wurde glaube ich im Swoop2014 Thread schon mal gestellt. Wenn du das Bike uphilltauglicher machen willst, dann bleibt nur ein Aufbau mit 1x10 oder 1x11 (teuer) übrig. Habe an meinem Swoop vorne ein 28er NarrowWide und im Moment hinten eine 36er Kasette verbaut. Hinten kommt aber demnächst noch ein 41er oder 42er Ritzel drauf (ob Leonardi oder E*thirteen weiß ich noch nicht). Die 36 Kasette kann sogar noch das org. Zee-Schaltwerk schalten, wenns hinten größer wird brauch ich noch ein anderes Schaltwerk.

Gruß Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adri1994 (23. März 2015)

Hallo Alex,
Danke für die Info.

Wie genau mach ich das dann mit 1x10 brauch ich dann auch andere Kurbeln? Ich hatte mir mal für vorne ein 24er Kettenblatt bestellt, aber das passte überhaupt nicht an die Kurbel 
Würde das Bike nur sehr ungern hergeben aber wie du schon richtig vermutet hast, uphilltauglich machen.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Die Zee-Kurbel hat einen 104 Lochkreis und das kleinste Ritzel das da daraufpasst ist ein 28er (gibt es glaube ich auch nur von RaceFace, zumindest gibt es keines von Shimano). Das 28er Ritzel ändert aber etwas die Kettenlinie, die Kette kommt näher an den Rahmen. Musste dann die Kettenführung abbauen und Unterlegscheiben entfernen, damit das wieder passte. Die Kettenführung ist eigentlich auch nicht bis zu einem 28er Ritzel freigegeben, ließ sich aber mit den Langlöchern noch passend einstellen.
Hinten kannst du dann 11-36 Kassette verbauen, hier würde ich eine XT nehmen, weil du damit am flexibelsten bist wenn da dann noch auf größere Ritzel umrüsten willst. Die Umrüstsätze gibt es dann von Leonardi, E*thirteen, Trickstuff usw. 
Wenn Du hinten größere Ritzel als 36er fahren willst, dann brauchst du auch ein anderes Schaltwerk (mit größerer Kapazität), das Zee-Schaltwerk vom Swoop190 7.0 (ich denke auch vom 9.0) kann max. 36 Zähne.

Gruß Alex


----------



## adri1994 (23. März 2015)

Hmm ok.
Aber was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe: bei den technischen Daten der Zee steht "Lochkreisdurchmesser 104/64mm".

Ich hab mal nach dem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt gesucht und mir das hier angesehen:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...0;page=1;menu=1000,2,84;mid=0;pgc=14740:14743

Da gibts aber jetzt mit 104mm nur bis 32 Zähne aber 26/28 mit 64mm.
Aber wie gesagt, bei der Zee steht ja 104/64 dabei?


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Ich habe das hier
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...t-4-Arm-104-mm-Lochkreis-9-10-11-fach-p36603/
Gibt es aber komischer Weise nur bis 30er, dachte eigentlich ich hätte das in 28.... Muss da nochmal nachschauen was verbaut ist.

Die Zee-Kurbeln gibt es wohl auch als zweifach Kurbeln mit 104/64 Lochkreis, aber am Swoop 190 ist eine einfach mit 104er Lochkreis verbaut. Für die 2-fach Kurbel bräuchtest du dann ja den Umwerfer, der nicht montiert werden kann.


----------



## adri1994 (23. März 2015)

Naja also 30 wär ja auf jeden Fall schon mal besser als 36 hoff ich  
Ich werds einfach mal bestellen und ausprobieren. Danke auf jeden Fall für deine Hilfe


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Ich komme mit 28 (oder doch 30) vorne und 36 hinten auf meinen Hometrails soweit ganz gut klar. Für längere Touren werd ich eben noch auf 42 hinten aufrüsten.


----------



## adri1994 (23. März 2015)

Noch ne kurze Frage, würde diese Kasette passen?http://www.fahrrad.de/shimano-cs-hg50-kassette-10-fach-398363.html

Und ich würde dieses Kettenblatt nehmen. Was mich aber etwas verunsichert ist das Bild, da es 5 Löcher hat aber in der Beschreibung steht 4?
http://www.fahrrad.de/race-face-single-kettenblatt-narrowwide-91011-fach-schwarz-386971.html


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. März 2015)

Die Kassette würde gehen, kann aber vermutlich nicht zerlegt werden um einzelne Ritzel auszutauschen. Also nichts für den Umbau auf 42. Das geht erst ab SLX, ist aber teurer. Ich würde aber wenns ums Geld geht zumindest die HG62 nehmen (35 €).
Das Kettenblatt müsste schon das richtige sein, bei der Beschreibung steht 4 Loch, ist vermutlich nur das falsche Bild.


----------



## adri1994 (28. März 2015)

Hallo,

kleines Update:
Hab mir diese Kasette http://www.fahrrad.de/shimano-slx-cs-hg81-kassette-10-fach-ww-395052.html
und dieses Kettenblatt http://www.fahrrad.de/race-face-single-kettenblatt-narrowwide-91011-fach-schwarz-386971.html
gekauft.

Der Umbau gestern hat eigentlich ohne größere Probleme funktioniert, allerdings konnte ich es noch nicht wirklich testen.
Ich hoffe, dass ich die Schaltung richtig angepasst habe und dass die Kette nicht springt.
Aber das wird sich zeigen 

Danke auf jeden Fall für den Tipp, sobald ich mal gefahren bin, gebe ich dir Bescheid.
Schönes WOchenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. März 2015)

Wie war denn die Slx-Kassette aufgebaut? Wieviele Ritzel auf einem Spider und welche? Habe da bei verschiedenen Versendern schon unterschiedliches gelesen. ...


----------



## adri1994 (2. April 2015)

Puuh, gute Frage..
Glaub es war das ganz kleine, dann nochmal 3, nochmal 3 und dann 4. Irgendwie so keine Ahnung sorry


----------



## bullswildrush (2. April 2015)

Nur zur Anregung, hier hat einer sein slide Carbon von einfach auf zweifach umgebaut ohne einen umwerfet zu verbauen, er legt je nach Anforderung halt die Kette per Hand auf das entsprechende kettenblatt... Der Sprung ist glaub nicht so groß wie bei einer normalen 2 Fach übersetzung aber das muss man ja jeder selbst raus finden.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (3. April 2015)

Also wenn die kleineren Ritzel auch als Spider aufgebaut sind, dann kommt für eine evtl. Erweiterung auf 42 nur der General Lee in Frage. Bei den Einzelritzeln wuss man dann dafür unten das 15er oder 17er entfernen um den Platz für das große  Ritzel zu schaffen.


----------



## Zwibi11 (14. April 2015)

Bin gespannt auf dein Urteil was den Umbau angeht, habe das selbe vor


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. April 2015)

Leute... Bitte nicht!!! Das Bike ist doch zum bergab fahren gedacht... Das ganze ließe sich, glaube ich zumindest, auch mit nem 32er Kettenblatt vorne und eventuell ner anderen Übersetzung an der Kassette deutlich einfacher und schöner lösen...
Wenn ihr unbedingt 2-fach fahren wollt, dann wäre das 175er eher was gewesen...
Ich möchte hier auch niemanden angreifen, sondern einfach nur meine persönliche Meinung kund geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (14. April 2015)

Das bleibt schon 1-fach  Kette von Hand auflegen, und das in Zeiten der bemannten Autofahrt... 
Fahre im Moment vorne 30 und hinten 36. Ist so auf meinen Hometrails "alltagstauglich".
Werde aber vermutlich noch auf 42 hinten aufrüsten, dann sollte es auch für gemütliche Touren taugen.
Ich fahre eh lieber gemütlich bergauf


----------



## Deleted291352 (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo ähnliches Thema:
Ich habe das Radon Swoop 190 (2014er) günstig erworben.
Jetzt war meine Idee das Rad auf 1x11 umzubauen (die neue GX Serie schwebt mir da so im Kopf vor) um das ganze etwas tourentauglicher zu machen.

Was für ein Innlager/Tretlager ?! muss da denn rein ? 
Meine Frage ist jetzt passt das ? ich find zB. bei bike components nur die Angabe "Innenlager: GXP BSA 68/73"
link:"https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GX-Gruppe-1x11-GXP-p44893/"

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da helfen. Bin da leider auch nicht ganz im Bilde was jetzt BSA Gewinde usw bedeutet und wodrauf man da achten sollte.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Swoopyourlife (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo Daroc,
das Swoop 190 hat ein BSA Lager mit 83mm Breite.
Ob es die GX mit dem passenden Innenlager gibt weiss ich nicht. Warum behältst du nicht die verbaute Kurbel samt Innenlager und besorgst dir das passende Kettenblatt? Oder hast du nur einen Rahmen erstanden?


----------



## Deleted291352 (28. Januar 2016)

Danke schonmal für die Antwort 
Ne war schon komplett ;-)

Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch garnicht wirklich drüber nachgedacht.
Hab mich halt mit den Übersetzungverhältnissen noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt...bin bisher immer das gefahren was dran war. bzw mal bei Kollegen ausprobiert (1x11)
wäre jetzt gedanklich für mich einfacher gewesen einfach ein komplettes Set zu kaufen. (ist dann aufeinander abgestimmt)

Was für ein Kettenblatt sollte ich denn dann nehmen? eins mit 30?  Funktioniert das dann auch mit der bisher vorhandenen Kassette oder sollte diese dann auch getauscht werden auf 11 (was dann ja neues Schaltwerk Trigger und Co mit sich zieht)

Im Prinzip will ich das swoop nur für die Feierabendrunden "Touren tauglicher" machen ob das jetzt lange dauert bis auf den Hügel ist mir egal Hauptsache runter macht Spaß 
Ne Vario hab ich schon dran die schon einiges besser gemacht hat.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. Januar 2016)

Also ich fahre mein Swoop mit einem 30er narrowwide Kettenblatt von RaceFace auf der org. verbauten Zee-Kurbel. Das gibt's bis 30 für den 104er Lochkreis. Da kann man die E*thirteen Kettenführung gerade noch drauf einstellen (laut Hersteller nur bis 36 bis 32). Hinten das Zee-Schaltwerk mit 10fach 11-36 Kassette. Das könnte man auch auf 10fach 11-42 umrüsten, da braucht es aber ein anderes Schaltwerk ( Zee kann max 36er) eine passende Kassette (XT 11-36) und ein passendes 42er Ritzel. Das einzige was bleiben kann wäre der Trigger.
Oder du kaufst dir bei bike-compo das Xt 11fach upgrade set ~220 €. Das vordere Kettenblatt könntest du sogar behalten, da sich bei shimano 11fach die Kette innen nicht geändert hat


----------



## Deleted291352 (29. Januar 2016)

Super danke für die Antwort ich werd erstmal mal das kettenblatt tauschen und ausprobieren


----------



## Nargilem (27. September 2018)

Hey, hab mal ne frage zu deinem swoop.
Überlege mir gerade so einen Rahmen zu kaufen und es einigermaßen uphill tauglich zu machen. Wollte nunmal wissen inwiefern dir das gelungen ist. Bzw wie lange würdest oder bist du damit bisher maximal Strecke/bergauf gefahren und wie machbar ist es. Grüße


Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Hallo Adrian,
> 
> soweit ich weiß ist es nicht möglich einen Umwerfer am Rahmen zu befestigen. Die Frage wurde glaube ich im Swoop2014 Thread schon mal gestellt. Wenn du das Bike uphilltauglicher machen willst, dann bleibt nur ein Aufbau mit 1x10 oder 1x11 (teuer) übrig. Habe an meinem Swoop vorne ein 28er NarrowWide und im Moment hinten eine 36er Kasette verbaut. Hinten kommt aber demnächst noch ein 41er oder 42er Ritzel drauf (ob Leonardi oder E*thirteen weiß ich noch nicht). Die 36 Kasette kann sogar noch das org. Zee-Schaltwerk schalten, wenns hinten größer wird brauch ich noch ein anderes Schaltwerk.
> 
> Gruß Alex


----------

